# Northern Region Muzzleloader Elk



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'm planning on hunting some areas in the Northern Region this year for Elk. I have done a lot of research and I want to hunt a Particular place in the Henefer/Echo area. I would like to get some basic information on this area if possible. If anyone would like to help me out, please PM me and we'll talk.
I would really appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------

